
The Tranish Inquisition [] - culot
https://medium.com/@williamray/the-tranish-inquisition-clearly-shows-the-orwellian-nature-of-our-electronic-agora-42883c79a180
======
culot
Never mind, that article about the routine, rampant, targeted censorship and
harassment by Silicon Valley's most powerful players has been deleted, and the
author has been banned from both Medium and Twitter. Sad, terrifying irony.

